

Ask HN: What to do with two unused domains? - iamgabeaudick

I own collegetanks.com and everstretch.com. The plans I had for both of them fell through, so now they just sit on the interwebs, useful to noone - myself included.<p>My question is this: what can I do with the domains until they expire? Could I, for instance, put ads on them - for tank tops and stretching/workout equipment, respectively - and hope for the best? Or, could I sell them? Or, are there other options?
======
coryl
Do they get traffic? If so, monetize it by parking with a service or whip up a
little site and stick some Adsense on. If they don't get traffic, then either
get rid of it or develop it.

You can try selling them, but I'm not sure they're worth much.

